# Fehler: Dienstnummer: 47, Fehlernummer: 80 beim einloggen



## carki (15 August 2012)

Hallo Miteinander

ich habe jetzt schon ne Weile rumgesucht und nix funktionierendes gefunden. Ich habe ein Wago Controller 880-881 auf dem eine recht umfangreiche Webvisualisierung laufen soll. Es handelt sich um eine Kesselsteuerung für Warmwasser und Heizkreis. Also der Controller regelt die pumpen etc pp. Nun bin ich gerade am teste und rumexperimentieren. Das Problem ist das mir die WebVisu immer wieder abschmiert. Also wenn ich diese mal zum laufen bekommen, passt das alles aber sobald ich mal eine Variable ändere, spinnt die Visualisierung rum. Alles bereinigen etc pp hilft leider nix  ist meistens ein Zufallsprodukt wann die Visualisierung wieder funktioniert. Haben den Task auch auf 1,7* Durchschnittstask gestellt...ohne erfolg. Dann kommt manchmal(nicht immer) der im Titel angegebene Fehlerstatus: Der Controller hat dieletzten Online-Änderung fehlerhaft ausgeführt  Dienstnummer: 47, Fehlernummer: 80 wenn ich übers CoDeSys den Controller formatiere (Reset:Ursprung) und mich danach auslogge. An sich funktioniert der Controller noch und die Visualisierung im CoDeSys auch aber die WebVisu schmirt halt ab. 

Kann das vllt auch am CoDeSys liegen???(habe version 2.3.9.28)

Hat irgendwer noch Tipps die mir vllt weiterhelfen könnten?!?!? Vllt habt ihr ja auch schonmal solch ein Problem gehabt und musstet was ändern und dann hat es funktioniert....

bin um jeden Tipp dankbar!!!

mfg
Carki


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

kannst du mal im im plc-browser den befehl tsk absetzten und den output hier posten


----------



## carki (15 August 2012)

Bitte


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

Mach mal bitte Screenshot von der Task-Config


----------



## carki (15 August 2012)

hier:


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

welche firmware hat der controller?
welche version der JAVA-VM hast du?

Von der Taskkonfig denke ich passt es soweit

Ich denke nicht das der Controller das Problem ist. Ausserdem solltest du mal den Controller via Wago Ethernet-Settings-Tool formatieren und das Dateisystem erneut entpacken


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

ah, ausserdem fiel mir gerade noch ein, haben deine Visualisierungs- oder Programmbestandteile im Namen Zeichen wie Ä Ö Ü ß oder ähnlich? wenn ja das mag der Wago garnicht. Ausserdem sollte der Speicherbedarf nochmals geprüft werden


----------



## carki (15 August 2012)

Also das mit dem Formatieren und entpacken mache ich ja dann meistens auch allerdings bringt das nicht immer den gewünschten erfolg. Die Firmware sollte die aktuellste sein(weiß nicht wo ich das herbekomme) habe das gerät aber erst vor einem Monat bekommen. Java versio ist 1.6.0_33-b03.

Nein nach den ä,ö... habe ich auch schon geschaut und daran liegt es nicht genauso habe ich freizeichen entfernt. wie kann ich den speicherbedarf bestimmen?


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

in den targeteinstellungen


----------



## carki (15 August 2012)

Hmm also hier mal meine Speicheraufteilung ich wüsste jetzt nicht was ich ändern sollte um ein Erfolg zu sehen. Aber du hast mehr Ahnung.


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

Nein ;-) es geht nicht um die speicheraufteilung des programms, sondern um den reel genutzen speicher, aber scheinbar steht das dort nicht


----------



## WAGO (22 August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

"Dienstnummer: 47, Fehlernummer: 80" kann auf einen Übertragungsfehler beim Übertragen mehrerer Dateien hinweisen. Ursache ist oftmals zu wenig freier Speicher im Filesystem.

Folgende Schritte zur Abhilfe:
1.) Formatieren und Extrahieren --> Steuerung ist "leer"
2.) Dateien erneut einspielen.
3.) Sollte der Fehler weiterhin existieren, erneut 1.) ausführen.
4.) Komprimierung in der Zielsystemeinstellung, Register "Visualisierung", aktivieren.
5.) Dateien erneut einspielen.
6.) Sollte der Fehler weiterhin existieren, ist das Programm inkl. Visualisierung vermutlich wirklich zu groß für die Steuerung. 

Hinweis: Den freien Speicher im Filesystem kannst Du Dir über den Befehl "fds" im PLC-Browser ausgeben lassen. Alternativ kann er auch über das Web Based Management der Steuerung abgefragt werden.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## carki (27 August 2012)

Der Speicher hat noch 1184kBits freien Speicher. Und auch mit diesem Vorgehen ist die Webvisualisierung total unkonstant. Kann das vllt an Codesys liegen?


----------



## Der_Obi (30 August 2012)

Ich habe das Problem auch gelegentlich auf meinen SABO-Reglern. Der Hersteller hat mir geasgt das wäre ein Bug von CoDeSys. Bei mir schmiert allerdings der Regler oder die Visu nicht ab. Probier mal andere Programmversionen.


----------



## WAGO (19 September 2012)

Hallo carki,

das Verhalten ist uns so nicht bekannt - auch nicht, dass es ein Bug von CoDeSys sein sollte. Wir können Dir anbieten, dass Du uns das Projekt einmal an die u.g. E-Mail-Adresse sendest. Vielleicht finden wir dann etwas heraus.


----------



## urlicht (26 Februar 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe dieselbe Fehlernummer. Die Datei plc_visu_xml.zip konnte nicht geschrieben werden.
CPU 750-881
Ich habe ein paar kleinere Änderungen vorgenommen, freier Speicher beträgt noch 624kB. Visu hat vorher funktioniert, nun swicht das Visu-Bild im Browser zwichen korrekter Anzeige und Anzeige aller Elemente und Zustände hin und her. Bereinigung hat keinen Erfolg gebracht. Ist es rsatsam, das Dateisystem zurückzusetzen?


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (26 Februar 2016)

Hallo Urlicht,

den Schritt 1 'Formatieren und Extrahieren' aus dem zweiten Beitrag gibt es in der Form nicht mehr.
Dieser heißt nun 'Dateisystem zurücksetzen' und beinhaltet beide Aktionen.
Daher würde ich den beschriebenen Workflow so nochmal empfehlen:



> "Dienstnummer: 47, Fehlernummer: 80" kann auf einen Übertragungsfehler  beim Übertragen mehrerer Dateien hinweisen. Ursache ist oftmals zu wenig  freier Speicher im Filesystem.
> 
> Folgende Schritte zur Abhilfe:
> 1.) Dateisystem zurücksetzen -> Steuerung ist "leer"
> ...



Zum durchführen eignet sich am besten die Software 'Wago Ethernet  Settings', welche auf der WAGO Webseite kostenfrei zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Axan (16 Januar 2018)

Liebes WAGO Support Team,

Ich kann leider trotz eurer Anleitung den Fehler immer noch nicht beheben. Mein Projekt Datei hat eine Größe von 170 kB. Zusammen mit den anderen Dateien für die Webvisualisierung und Visualisierungsdateien komme ich auf knapp 600 kB. Dies passt mühelos auf meinen internen Speicher von 1680 kB. Dieser Fehler tritt nur dann auf, wenn ich das PLC Root Verzeichnis über das WBM auf die SD-Karte lege, die eigentlich knapp 16 GB Speicherplatz frei hat. Da aber der interne Speicher nicht remanent ist, muss ich jedes mal nach einem Abschalten der 750-880 Feldbuscontroller die Software erneut aufspielen. Und das will ich aus Komfortgründen vermeiden. 

Spaßeshalber habe ich versucht, den PLC Ordner manuell auf die SD-Karte zu kopieren. Und tatsächlich hat der Feldbuscontroller davon gebootet und die Abarbeitung des Sourcecodes begonnen. Leider funktioniert unter diesen Umständen das HMI und die Webvisualisierung nicht, weswegen dies auch keine brauchbare Lösung ist. Hat also noch jemand eine bessere Idee? 

Viele Grüße Axan


----------



## weißnix_ (16 Januar 2018)

Unterstützt der Controller solch große SD-Karten ordnungsgemäß?
Oder andersrum: Hast Du mal eine "kleine" versucht?

Edit: OK, lt. Handbuch bis 32GB


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (16 Januar 2018)

Hallo Axan,

das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Der interne Speicher, also das Dateisystem, ist nicht flüchtig.
Ein erneutes Software aufspielen ist nicht notwendig. Wichtig ist, dass du auch ein Bootprojekt für den Neustartfall, auf dem Gerät erzeugst.

Der PLC Ordner muss auch nicht manuell auf die SD Karte kopiert werden. Wenn die Option „root-Location auf der SD-Karte“ ausgewählt wird, wird diese automatisch als Dateisystem verwendet.
Nach der Umstellung ist allerdings ein neues aufspielen des Programms auf das „neue“ Dateisystem nötig. Hierbei werden auch die Visualisierungsdateien dort abgelegt.
Das interne Dateisystem hat in diesem Fall keine Verwendung mehr.

Das bei dir der Fehler auftritt, liegt vermutlich nicht daran, dass der Speicher (SD Karte) voll ist, sondern dass aus irgendeinem Grund dort nicht geschrieben werden kann.
Das kann auch an einer falschen Ordnerstruktur, oder nicht richtig umgestellten Root Location liegen.
Möglicherweise handelt es sich hier um einen Handlingsfehler der Änderung der Root-Location?!
Versuche doch mal das Gerät nochmal zurückzusetzen, die Root Location auf die SD Karte zu ändern, das Gerät neuzustarten und dann dein Projekt aufzuspielen.


----------



## Axan (17 Januar 2018)

Hallo WAGO Support Team,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Ich habe folgende beiden Versuche unternommen:

Erster Versuch:
1. Rücksetzen des Feldbuscontrollers mit Hilfe von WAGO Ethernet Settings auf Werkeinstellungen. -> Fehlerfrei durchlaufen
2. Neustart -> Fehlerfrei durchlaufen
3. Dateisystem zurücksetzen mit WAGO Ethernet Settings -> Fehlerfrei durchlaufen
4. Neustart -> Fehlerfrei durchlaufen
5. PLC Root Location im WBM auf SD Karte geändert -> Fehlerfrei durchlaufen
6. Neustart -> Fehlerfrei durchlaufen
7. In CoDeSys 2.3: Projekt -> Alles bereinigen, Projekt -> Alles übersetzen, Online -> Einloggen
8. Fehlermeldung: Die Steuerung hat den letzten Online-Dienst fehlerhaft ausgeführt. Dienstnummer: 47, Fehlernummer 80.
   Die Datei 'DEFAULT.PRG' konnte nicht geschrieben werden.

Zweiter Versuch:
1. Dateisystem zurücksetzen mit WAGO Ethernet Settings -> Fehlerfrei durchlaufen
2. Neustart -> Fehlerfrei durchlaufen
3. Kontrolle, dass im WBM die PLC Root Location immer noch auf der SD-Karte ist -> OK
4. Neustart -> Fehlerfrei durchlaufen
4. In CoDeSys 2.3: Bootprojekt erzeugen, Online -> Einloggen
5. Fehlermeldung: Die Steuerung hat den letzten Online-Dienst fehlerhaft ausgeführt. Dienstnummer: 47, Fehlernummer 80.
   Die Datei 'DEFAULT.PRG' konnte nicht geschrieben werden.
6. Fehlermeldung: Prüfsummenfehler des Bootprojekts

Bei eurer Antwort ist mir noch der Punkt: "Handlingsfehler der Änderung der Root-Location" aufgefallen. Was soll man hierunter verstehen?

Viele Grüße

Axan


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (17 Januar 2018)

Hallo Axan,

mit Handlingsfehler meinte ich z.B. die Reihenfolgen der Einstellungen. Das scheint es aber nicht gewesen zu sein.
Denkbar wäre auch, das der Controller mit deiner SD Karte nicht zurecht kommt. Nicht nur die Größe spielt manchmal eine Rolle, sondern auch herstellerspezifische Sachen (Sektoren, Blöcke etc.).
Hast du die Möglichkeit mal eine andere zu testen?


----------



## Axan (17 Januar 2018)

.:WAGO::015844:. schrieb:


> Hast du die Möglichkeit mal eine andere zu testen?



Gute Idee, probiere ich gleich mal aus.


----------



## Axan (22 Januar 2018)

.:WAGO::015844:. schrieb:


> Hast du die Möglichkeit mal eine andere [SD-Karte] zu testen?



Eine Austausch der SD-Karte brachte den gewünschten Erfolg. Jetzt lassen sich die Dateien mühelos auf die Steuerung schreiben.

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Viele Grüße

Axan


----------

